#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Mensagens do perfil

## smvda

pq as minhas mensagens do perfil aparecem -> Mensagens: leet 
??

entrei em uma pesquisa e eu tinha o poder de apagar a pesquisa ... nem fui eu quem criei 


Falow.

----------

